# Sick hairstylist may have exposed 91 people



## Robert59 (May 23, 2020)

A Missouri hairstylist served 84 clients over eight days while experiencing symptoms of the coronavirus, potentially exposing them and seven co-workers. Now, one of those coworkers is sick, health officials said. 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/hairstylist-coronavirus-worked-symptomatic-exposing-91-people-missouri/


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 23, 2020)

It's great that she and her clients wore masks, but she violated rule one - If you are SICK, stay home!  We can only hope for the best.  Our slow opening and increased testing are making Ohio's case numbers grow.  /-;


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

Evidently, the more testing that is done, the more cases are accumulated. Makes sense, if you think about it. I think from listening to the Ohio Governor, he made good decisions.

I was going to get tested, but I had to make an appointment and none of the times that were being offered fitted into my calendar.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> Evidently, the more testing that is done, the more cases are accumulated. Makes sense, if you think about it. I think from listening to the Ohio Governor, he made good decisions.
> 
> I was going to get tested, but I had to make an appointment and none of the times that were being offered fitted into my calendar.


Yes, for a Governor that I wouldn't have recognized a year ago, I've become a big fan!  But oldman, if you have symptoms of any sort, I'd really hope that you would change your calendar and get tested, inconvenient or not!  We in Ohio still can't get tested until we are symptomatic.  It would be great for my peace of mind to know that I already had it without knowing and had some immunity!


----------



## Becky1951 (May 24, 2020)

Now another one at same salon.

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/24/us/missouri-hairstylists-coronavirus-clients-trnd/index.html


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Yes, for a Governor that I wouldn't have recognized a year ago, I've become a big fan!  But oldman, if you have symptoms of any sort, I'd really hope that you would change your calendar and get tested, inconvenient or not!  We in Ohio still can't get tested until we are symptomatic.  It would be great for my peace of mind to know that I already had it without knowing and had some immunity!


I did reschedule the test for this Wednesday at 1:00 p.m., so we'll see.


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Now another one at same salon.
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/24/us/missouri-hairstylists-coronavirus-clients-trnd/index.html


We can't even get a haircut here and any stylist or barber getting caught will have their license pulled. 

We had a restaurant whose owner had decided to disobey the stay closed rule and opened his two restaurants, even after being given a warning. The Governor wasn't fooling when he told them to close it up. The state took their license.

Revoked License


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> We can't even get a haircut here and any stylist or barber getting caught will have their license pulled.
> 
> We had a restaurant whose owner had decided to disobey the stay closed rule and opened his two restaurants, even after being given a warning. The Governor wasn't fooling when he told them to close it up. The state took their license.
> 
> Revoked License


Good for your governor and state!  Very impressive.


----------



## lukebass (May 24, 2020)

One report stated that one person infected with Covid 19 can infect 2800 people within three days.

Please consider that many people must go to work to support their families.  Some of those will go to their jobs even if they are infected showing symptoms or not.  
The possibility for infection is an ever present reality.  An person could be infected for five days without showing any symptoms and yet be very contagious.   Keep in mind that the people on top are losing money too and they want our economy up and running, and they don't care who dies in the process.

What is the point of having a nice hairdo lying in your coffin?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

If our governing parties were actually serious about helping to prevent the spread of Covid-19, every public establishment (by law) would be required to have an electronic thermometer on hand, and would be required to use it on every patron/person, etc.

IMO, it would help weed-out and keep away those who don't get it... those who lack any/all respect for others... those who choose to continue to leave their homes when knowingly sick, showing a blatant disregard for others.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2020)

Do asymptomatic people have a fever?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> It's great that she and her clients wore masks, but she violated rule one - *If you are SICK, stay home*!  We can only hope for the best.  Our slow opening and increased testing are making Ohio's case numbers grow.  /-;


My sentiment to a T!

Seems today's generation were never taught or never learned that golden rule.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2020)

I spoke to my hairdresser the other day (on the phone) and she said she is not going back to work until she feels it's safe for both her and her customers.  Salons and barbershops are still closed here anyway, but she said she wouldn't be back at work yet even if they were allowed to open.  Smart lady.  She has children and an elderly relative at home she has to worry about, besides herself.


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If our governing parties were actually serious about helping to prevent the spread of Covid-19, every public establishment (by law) would be required to have an electronic thermometer on hand, and would be required to use it on every patron/person, etc.
> 
> IMO, it would help weed-out and keep away those who don't get it... those who lack any/all respect for others... those who choose to continue to leave their homes when knowingly sick, showing a blatant disregard for others.


The usual argument for that is, "A higher-than-normal temperature only occurs after someone's immune system has responded to the infection. Someone is most contagious _before _they start having fever & other symptoms."
And, someone with a good immune system can have no symptoms or fever & be contagious."


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Do asymptomatic people have a fever?


No.  Fever is a symptom of an infection that your immune system wants to fight aggressively.  Bacteria & viruses can't survive the higher temperature; that's the purpose of fever.  That's why food poisoning usually produces a short-term fever, along with vomiting & diarrhea - also your immune system's way of quickly getting rid of the contaminated food & bacteria.  That's why it's not a good idea to lower fever unless it's high enough to be life threatening.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> The usual argument for that is, "A higher-than-normal temperature only occurs after someone's immune system has responded to the infection. Someone is most contagious _before _they start having fever & other symptoms."
> And, someone with a good immune system can have no symptoms or fever & be contagious."


My idea behind the mandatory use of digital thermometers, was for the sake of weeding out those who are sick and know they are sick, not solely for the purpose of diagnosing or even recognizing Covid-19 cases specifically.

I for one am disgusted with how many times a year (from fall until spring) my husband arrives home from work and tells me - so-and-so showed up at the office sick today. There's no reason for that whatsoever, and from this day on, account Covid-19, more stringent rules and laws should be implemented to protect and cover fellow workers and others from having to put up with such self-serving people who lack any/all respect for themselves, and in turn, lack any/all respect for others.


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My idea behind the mandatory use of digital thermometers, was for the sake of weeding out those who are sick and know they are sick, not solely for the purpose of diagnosing or even recognizing Covid-19 cases specifically.
> 
> I for one am disgusted with how many times a year (from fall until spring) my husband arrives home from work and tells me - so-and-so showed up at the office sick today. There's no reason for that whatsoever, and from this day on, account Covid-19, more stringent rules and laws should be implemented to protect and cover fellow workers and others from having to put up with such self-serving people who lack any/all respect for themselves, and in turn, lack any/all respect for others.


It's not quite that simple.  Having worked in several places that had no sick time pay, I could understand why people would show up sick.  If they lost a day's pay, their kids won't eat or they couldn't pay their rent.  Some employees spent the whole day with their heads on their desk.

Another issue:  Some owners & managers will reprimand an employee for "excessive absences" & threaten termination.  With people already worried about the economy, job loss is an even greater concern.  It's easy for retired people to place blame on employees when we, personally don't have to worry about our next meal or our kids' next meal.
The fault is with management & business owners, not employees, IMO.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

My idea behind mandatory digital thermometers should apply to everything from transportation, to office buildings, to shopping malls and stores, absolutely everything, and while it's not the absolute answer to prevent any/all sickness, it would help weed-out a percentage of the general populous that are bent on exposing everyone around them to bugs and viruses needlessly, with no regard.

Medical clinics, physiotherapy and chiropractic offices have all implemented it here in Canada, and so should everyone else.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's not quite that simple.  Having worked in several places that had no sick time pay, I could understand why people would show up sick.  If they lost a day's pay, their kids won't eat or they couldn't pay their rent.  Some employees spent the whole day with their heads on their desk.


I've heard the argument before as to people not being able to afford to forego a day's pay due to sickness, and it doesn't wash with me. If our governing parties were actually serious about clamping down on Covid-19 as they pretend to be, new guidelines and restrictions would be implemented regarding any and all people who are sick, regardless of what they are sick with.

For the poor colleagues or associates of the self-serving individual showing up to his or her workplace sick and spreading it around, because (poor me), I can't afford a day off... what about the others who are affected negatively, where they, too, live from paycheck to paycheck, have bills to pay and mouths to feed? What right does some sick individual have to leave their home and spread it around to everyone else? My answer is, _they have no right_. 

Today's generation has become far too careless and disrespectful of others. It's high-time an abrupt end was brought down on it. Now's the time for changes.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 24, 2020)

I am way past due for a haircut but I am not ready to test the waters. Houston's numbers for numbers infected and deaths rose again this week as businesses began the reopening phase. I drove by my dentist's office the other day and there were several cars there but again I am holding off until it makes sense to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's not quite that simple.  Having worked in several places that had no sick time pay, I could understand why people would show up sick.  If they lost a day's pay, their kids won't eat or they couldn't pay their rent.  Some employees spent the whole day with their heads on their desk.
> 
> Another issue:  Some owners & managers will reprimand an employee for "excessive absences" & threaten termination.  With people already worried about the economy, job loss is an even greater concern.  It's easy for retired people to place blame on employees when we, personally don't have to worry about our next meal or our kids' next meal.
> *The fault is with management & business owners, not employees, IMO*.


Some, yes, not all. Many employees who are not subject to such forms of antiquated and prehistoric management styles, are still far too willing to put others at risk for their own self-serving needs.

In respect to people being forced to attend their workplaces when sick, the result of self-serving company policies, corporate greed, and attendance polices that reflect bullying, intimidation, and harassment, those employers should suffer crippling penalties. Nothing should be off the table when it comes to making examples of employers practicing such, and the administering of the highest level of punishment should be top priority when it comes to dealing with employers who look to run their workers into the ground so callously.


----------



## Knight (May 24, 2020)

Getting tested sounds great if you are symptomatic but getting tested just to find out if you might have the virus seems to me to be a waste of time & testing resources. 

It might give a person peace of mind for that day but the potential for contracting the virus is still there so the chance to infected after testing remains.


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Some, yes, not all. Many employees who are not subject to such forms of antiquated and prehistoric management styles, are still far too willing to put others at risk for their own self-serving needs.
> 
> In respect to people being forced to attend their workplaces when sick, the result of self-serving company policies, corporate greed, and attendance polices that reflect bullying, intimidation, and harassment, those employers should suffer crippling penalties. Nothing should be off the table when it comes to making examples of employers practicing such, and the administering of the highest level of punishment should be top priority when it comes to dealing with employers who look to run their workers into the ground so callously.


Unfortunately, employers are not required to provide sick pay.....at least none that I know of.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Unfortunately, employers are not required to provide sick pay.....at least none that I know of.


And that's the unfortunate part of it all.


----------

